# Sodas found by calling a classified ad



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

I called in response to a classified ad for one bottle that was already sold by the time I called. However, I was glad I called because this guy had just bought an entire collection. There was quite a variety of stuff but I mainly stuck to some nice blob top sodas and hutchs from Cleveland, Toledo and Sandusky, Ohio. I mainly collect ACLs so these are quite an addition to the mere handful of blobs/hutchs that I had prior to this find. Here is what I have found so far and you know I will be back to visit him again soon!


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Cleveland, Ohio

*Keller's Bottling Co*

*Ohio Bottling Works Ernst Bros

 Ohio Bottling Works Nick Ernst

 Fisher Bros. Bottlers*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Cleveland, Ohio

*The Brough Co

 Forest City Bottling Co

 Fleckenstein and Emrhine

 L. Fleckenstein Eagle B. Works*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Cleveland, Ohio

*Geo Schmuck's Ginger Ale

 G. Schmuck

 G. Schmuck Registered 1907*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Sandusky, Ohio

*The Star Bottling Works

 Chas Murschel & Co Bottling Works

 Crown Bottling Works*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Toledo, Ohio

*Hoppe & Strub B. Co.

 The Toledo Star Bottling Works

 Lake Erie Bottling Works*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Toledo, Ohio

*City Bottling Works

 Mohr Brothers Bottlers

 E. P. W. Co. Chocolate

 Parfay*


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2011)

Great finds JB, I'm a hutch guy so I love these, the Lake Erie gravitational stopper is a SUPER bottle IMHO....JIM


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy mackrel ... That's a sack full!  Congrats ... I'm jealous.

                                                                      [sm=tongue.gif]

                                                                 SPBOB


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Last but not least, the only ACL I found but it is one I was really glad to find. A nice near mint Mil-Kay from Mohr Bros. Toledo, Ohio


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Great finds JB, I'm a hutch guy so I love these, the Lake Erie gravitational stopper is a SUPER bottle IMHO....JIM


 
 Hey thanks Jim, the Lake Erie bottle is one of my favorites


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Holy mackrel ... That's a sack full!Â  Congrats ... I'm jealous.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice one. Thanks Bob.


----------



## hbgpabottles (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a confession folks...I much as I like my pontiled squats and colored sodas/beers that amber deco in #7 just makes me giddy...man I wish H-burg had some shaped like that middle one....ooo-la-la! Nice finds indeed.


----------



## sodapops (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice hutch's the JayBeck, The only problem I see is there are no Oklahoma hutch's in the bunch. Other wise job well done.[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 20, 2011)

Madman's head just exploded. LOL!


----------



## madman (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JayBeck
> 
> Toledo, Ohio
> 
> ...


 wow! killer stuff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> Madman's head just exploded. LOL!


 kaaa booommmn!!!!!! man ive got most of them cept the choco epw, and the parfay is killer!


----------



## madman (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JayBeck
> 
> Toledo, Ohio
> 
> ...


 ahhh the epw and the parfay are dern nice!


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  sodapops
> 
> Nice hutch's the JayBeck, The only problem I see is there are no Oklahoma hutch's in the bunch. Other wise job well done.[]


 
 Hey thanks Roy! I did seen an embossed green crown top Aunt Ida from OK but I think those are fairly common.

 There are hutchs/blobs from many states and lots of picture hutchs. I will try to get a list or maybe some pics next time I visit.


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL  I thought you would like the Parfay. I've got a few more nice ones on hold including a killer light blue Toledo City Bottling Works


----------



## towhead (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweeeeet!! Lucky you!  -Julie


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*More sodas from the classified ad find*

Thanks to everyone for all the comments! I would be content having just found all the sodas pictured prior to this post but this guy has a lot of nice bottles and I made another trip out there yesterday to pick up some more. A few of these were a little pricier but still great deals in my opinion plus I got the rest of the Cleveland hutchinsons as a lot for a good price. On to the photos...

 The first bottle is an amazing color, blue mixed with green/teal and bits of yellow. The second bottle is an English bottle, which I would not usually buy, but I could not resist such a bright yellow bottle. Lastly, is the fantastic light cobalt blue City Bottling Works which would have made my day all on its own but my very favorite bottle found is pictured on the next post.

*Sandusky Bottling Works

 A.J. Wintle & Sons Bill Mills Nr Ross

 City Bottling Works Toledo, Ohio*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

This is easily my favorite collection of local bottles and it is pretty hard to find any of these. My favorite new addition is of course the early squat hutch which is near mint. The bottle on the left is also a new addition, it has some damage to the top and a big chip on the base but I am still glad to find one of these in any condition. I already had the crown top on the right in my collection but I added it to this photo because you will rarely see all three of these bottles together.

 Oh, by the way, if you don't already know, since the time of these bottles Cedar Point  has become the best amusement park in the world.

*Cedar Point

 The Cedar Point Pleasure Resort Co.

 Cedar Point On Lake Erie*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Here is the Cedar Point hutch next to another squat hutch from Sandusky, Ohio. You don't see many of these...


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Here are some more sodas from Sandusky, Ohio

*Ohio Bottling Works

 Ohio Bottling Works

 Sandusky Bottling Works*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Two variations (far left and far right of photo) of the two I got last week (in the middle). All from Sandusky, Ohio

*Crown Bottling Works

 Chas. Murschel & Co. Bottling Works*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

More from Cleveland, Ohio

*Starr Bottling Works Wm. Dooley

 Independent Bottling Works

 Miller, Becker & Co.

 Richard Turkis*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

More from Cleveland, Ohio

*Ohio Bottling Works 54 & 56 Water St.

 Ohio Bottling Works 54 & 56 Water St.

 Rose Bottling Works Registered 1908

 Rose Bottling Works Registered 1912*


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*



> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> Here is the Cedar Point hutch next to another squat hutch from Sandusky, Ohio. You don't see many of these...


 Great midgets, I think these are the only two known in this size, the one on the right sold for over $130 just recently....amazing stuff....[]


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

More from Cleveland, Ohio

*Geo. S. Eble

 G. Eble & Son

 Brough Mineral Water Company*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Finally for now, here are some misc. crown tops

*Bowling Green Bottling Works Bowling Green, Ohio

 Dougle Eagle Cleveland, Ohio

 City Bottling Works Toledo, Ohio*


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage


 Great midgets, I think these are the only two known in this size, the one on the right sold for over $130 just recently....amazing stuff....[]
 [/quote]

 He has one more of the midgets but it only has a large K embossed on it and nothing else. I will likely get it next time.


----------



## madman (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

ahhhhhhhhhhhh yer killin me! those cedar point bottles are killer! and the.....................great finds!


----------



## madman (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*



> ORIGINAL: JayBeck
> 
> This is easily my favorite collection of local bottles and it is pretty hard to find any of these. My favorite new addition is of course the early squat hutch which is near mint. The bottle on the left is also a new addition, it has some damage to the top and a big chip on the base but I am still glad to find one of these in any condition. I already had the crown top on the right in my collection but I added it to this photo because you will rarely see all three of these bottles together.
> 
> ...


 your killin me!


----------



## madman (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*



> ORIGINAL: JayBeck
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the comments! I would be content having just found all the sodas pictured prior to this post but this guy has a lot of nice bottles and I made another trip out there yesterday to pick up some more. A few of these were a little pricier but still great deals in my opinion plus I got the rest of the Cleveland hutchinsons as a lot for a good price. On to the photos...
> 
> ...


 wow! im in heaven


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*



> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhh yer killin me! those cedar point bottles are killer! and the.....................great finds!


 
 Thanks Mike! I am very happy with all the great bottles I found and to think some of this stuff almost ended up going into a dumpster. That's the part that kills me but I'm glad they got saved. I've been trying to get the Cedar Point bottles (affordably) for years.


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Here is one more neat item that I forgot to post earlier. A post card from Crescent Bottling Works Sandusky, Ohio...


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

It's a 1920s order form. Put me down for one mixed case, I want to try them all! I am most curious about White. Anybody have any idea what kind of flavor that is or what it might have tasted like?


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

That is awesome.


----------



## JayBeck (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

The bottle on the far left in this photo is a Crescent Bottling Works bottle that would have likely been in use in the 1920s


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Jay ~

 Cool collection. It looks like you hit the jackpot. Either that or a case of "The luck of the Irish."  Lol

 Regarding the order form, when I think of "White" I think of milk ... as in a "White Russian" cocktail. But milk sounds too weird for a soda flavor, so I am going with "Coconut" instead.  ???  

 SODA "NUT-CASE" BOB  [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Apr 1, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

There are at least 3 short Hutches known to me:

Short Hutches on SodasandBeers.com

 Any info on the "K" shorty would be appreciated.


----------



## sodapops (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

That is so kool Jay, I wish I could find Oklahoma stuff like that.[]


> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> Here is one more neat item that I forgot to post earlier. A post card from Crescent Bottling Works Sandusky, Ohio...


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*



> ORIGINAL:  Sodasandbeers
> 
> There are at least 3 short Hutches known to me:
> 
> ...


 

 Make that 4 short hutches for sure. The bottle is aqua with just a large K embossed on the front. I did not see any other embossing on it but I will be buying it in a week or two so I can take a better look and I will post some pics. The seller tells me he used to dig these bottles occasionally in the 1970s and thinks it may be from Lorain, Ohio.

 Great website by the way and lots of great info helping me to learn more about early sodas.


----------



## Anthonicia (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Maybe the white was the first Mountain Dew?  mwwwuuuhahahaha, mwuahaha!!!!!

 Maybe a lemonade, or citrus though u think?


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*



> ORIGINAL:  Anthonicia
> 
> Maybe the white was the first Mountain Dew?  mwwwuuuhahahaha, mwuahaha!!!!!
> 
> Maybe a lemonade, or citrus though u think?


 
 I was leaning towards a lemon/lime or citrus flavor myself but there is a Lemon Sour flavor listed on the order form. Sodapopbob mentioned that "White" brings to mind milk but it does seem unlikely as a soda flavor.

 Being that it is listed right after Chocolate, I'm thinking maybe Vanilla...


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

It looks like carbonated milk is not as unlikely as I thought...

 White Soda is America's first carbonated milk drink. It's an idea that people have been thinking of for years -- especially now that everyone understands the importance of calcium. Comes in an 8.5oz can and is targeted at children.


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Here is a Japanese White Soda that is described as having a "very sweet soft yogurt taste"


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 5, 2011)

*RE: More sodas from the classified ad find*

Here is one more item I found online...a White Soda bottle cap from PA. I'm thinking this is likely to be the same/similar flavor as the White Soda listed on my post card. However, this cap provides no further clues as to what that flavor tasted like but at least it shows that the flavor did exist in other places as well. I still think Vanilla sounds likely but why wouldn't they just call it Vanilla?


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 30, 2011)

*K midget hutchinson and more*

I finally got a chance to go buy some more stuff and got the K midget hutch that I mentioned earlier in this thread. Other than the large K embossed on the front, there is a makers mark on the back heel: NBBG Co. (North Baltimore Bottle Glass Co) I have no idea where this bottle is from but I suspect it is from Ohio. He told me that he knew somebody who had dug up a couple in Lorain, OH back in the 1970s but he also told me someone had told him it was from Cincinatti, OH. I appreciate any input on this one and hopefully Tod (Sodasandbeers) will see this post so he can add this one to his awesome website.


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 30, 2011)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*

I am saving the best for last but I did also get some other nice soda bottles including a 1915 Coke from Sandusky, OH and a deco embossed Whistle from Sandusky, OH which are not pictured because they are dirty and are soaking right now. I also got a couple Mohr Brothers Toledo, OH variations that I did not have; an early aqua BIM tooled crown top and a 75th anniversary ACL bottle. I did not see any of these bottles on my previous visits because there is just that much stuff!


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 30, 2011)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*

I really like this Mohr Bros bottle; it has a nice crooked neck, tool marks and it is loaded with tiny bubbles. Being established in 1902, this is definately one of the earliest bottles but I am not sure if it is the first bottle that they used.


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 30, 2011)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*

Yes I did say I was saving the best for last and I actually bought this sight unseen when he told me about it. I got a call last week, this guy is still buying stuff all the time and he told me about a soda thermometer that he had bought. He told me that it was Sunset Beverages from Cleveland, Ohio, told me the price and I said sold! This thermometer is even better than I imagined when he told me about it. The colors & graphics on it are fantastic plus it is in almost perfect condition.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (May 1, 2011)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*

Got the listing.  What is the hight and width of this short hutch?


----------



## JayBeck (May 1, 2011)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*

It is 5 1/2 inches tall and 2 3/4 inches wide


----------



## madman (May 4, 2012)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*



> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> I really like this Mohr Bros bottle; it has a nice crooked neck, tool marksÂ and it is loaded with tiny bubbles. Being established in 1902, this is definately one of the earliest bottles but I am not sure if it is the first bottle that they used.


YO JAY YES THAT IS THE EARLIEST MOHR BROS CROWN, THERES A HUTCH THAT CAME BEFORE IT SAME SLUG PLATE


----------



## madman (May 4, 2012)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*

CHECK IT


----------



## ironmountain (May 5, 2012)

that's sweet! great find! 

 that's one thing I miss living near a semi-large town/city.  up here we get people who are crazy.  guy wants 1000 for his coke collection. he has a few bottles and the rest is all that crap you can buy at walmart.  

 once again, great find!


----------



## JayBeck (May 10, 2012)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*



> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> CHECK IT


 
 Madman: Thanks for the info and the photo of the Mohr Brothers Bottling Co. I was actually lucky enough to go in that building a couple years ago when a fella bought the place and was selling the contents. Thousands of bottles were still sitting there, unfortunately mostly 80s common, plain labels, but I did manage to come away with a couple crates of bottles including the only Mohr Bros bottle that was in the whole place & a nice cardboard sign for Goody Root Beer. 

 Have you ever seen a Goody Root Beer marked Toledo?


----------



## JayBeck (May 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> that's sweet! great find!
> 
> ...


 
 Ironmountain: Thanks for the comments! We have some of those crazy people around here too who think a common crown top is worth $75 or the Whistle bottle I saw recently that was priced at $50. It seems if someone has 1 or 2 bottles they think it is worth a fortune so look for people who have a lot of bottles and typically the prices are a lot better. Some of my best finds, including these, have come from people who have hundreds of bottles.


----------



## Plumbata (May 10, 2012)

Dude, great score!

 Those Cedar Point bottles are awesome, as is that thermometer.


----------



## madman (May 10, 2012)

*RE: K midget hutchinson and more*



> ORIGINAL:  JayBeck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER SEEN A GOODY ROOT BEER PERIOD LETS SEE THE SIGN


----------

